# Stop growing baby Rook!-with an abundance of PICTURES!



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

My dun filly Rook was born at 11:30 Pm on 6/24/14. Her delivery only took 24 minutes. It was a text book foaling. 

She is perfect in every way and I am sooo in love with her! I figured I should start her very own thread with lots of pictures! 


Here she is minutes after birth. I was so lucky to be able to watch.








after she was all dried off and standing







1 day old 















4 days old 
























She is such a friendly outgoing filly. She gives momma a couple heart attacks a day!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cutey Patooty!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

she is adorable darkpony!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

My parents came to visit rook. She practically fell asleep in my dad's lap!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

sorry for the double post.. but I really didnt want that picture to be sideways!! (excuse my wardrobe...when you have a newborn your looks just dont matter! LOL)


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

What a beautiful little thing, congrats!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you should print that photo for your dad.


lovely filly. how fun it would be to have a baby. I can only imagine.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! My mom took the picture so I am sure it will be in a frame, the family calendar, and a photobook from shutterfly


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She is just adorable. And your wardrobe looks similar to what I wear when I'm out with the horses. Nothing I care about getting wrecked or dirty.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Exactly Glynnis! 

Rook was one week old yesterday, I tried to get some decent pictures but either momma stuck her nose in my phone or rook was too close to take a picture.

















She sampled her first bite of moms hay today! She put it in her mouth and was not sure what to do with it. So CUTE! 








She already yields the hind quarters and backs off a rope around her neck at the slightest pressure. Since she is so independent, I wanted to halter break and get her leading asap. She does not follow flashy at all, so the sooner I get her leading, the safer it will be for everyone. 

She is used to the halter, and will walk right up to me for scratches! She is super agreeable and smart so far! (knock on wood) 

I also put cones, a tarp and a plastic barrel in their pasture. Since momma doesnt care, baby doesnt even bat an eye at it.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is 2 weeks old today! Where is the time going? Yesterday I took flashy for a short bareback ride around the property, next time I will be using a saddle! My calm {anybody with a heart beat can ride her} mare is not so reliable with a baby at her side! The little stinker nearly tossed me!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's so sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

She is really cute!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable <3


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thankyou everyone! She's a good baby!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today Rook got a visit from my grandparents, my mom and dad and my aunt from Florida. She is just a social butterfly. Nothing phases this pretty little girl. She didnt even move when another boarder put her "shades" on. Up until this point we have not truely introduced halter pressure. That is the goal for today. She is an extremely quick learner and I'm sure she will be perfect after a couple days!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

She also officially grew out of her first halter!! The new one is a little big around the nose, but I am sure she will grow in to it in a few short days!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD Oh my gosh, those sunglasses! She's style'n! ;D


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today I introduced my gelding Moe to Rook over the fence. Up until this point momma and baby have been isolated. Baby Rook was very interested, and momma wasnt having that! 





 
I also happened to catch her playing with a cone. She was picking it up and flipping it, unfortunately after I started taping she notice me and stopped playing with it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

AWWWW she's adorable!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you Dreamcatcher!! I love her sooo much!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*Rook is 3 weeks old!*

I have been working on teaching Rook to lead and in 3 quick sessions she has got it down. She was 3 weeks old yesterday and here are some pictures!








Rook with my boyfriend (He loves her) It is a good thing she will be to small for him or I would probably have to fight him off everytime I want to ride her. 









It is hard to believe how much she has changed since day 1


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=763549537022352&set=vb.100001019393902&type=2&theater

This is my 7 year old niece leading Rook on Friday. Rook will be a month old in a couple of days! I am hoping the link works


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*one month old*

Rook was one month old on the 24th. She is pretty reliable with leading and picking up her feet. We have been working on ponying and she is pretty good at that too. A few days ago I saddled Flashy up for the first time since Rook was born and ponied Rook around the pasture. She figured it out pretty quick, so I got off and just dollied her to the horn and lead flashy around for a while. Rook is such a smart cookie. I took her halter off after a while and she stayed right by mommas side until I unsaddled her and left the pasture. I came back to Rook investigating the saddle 








Here are some pictures I took today! The sun was perfect! 








































and my favorite picture of the day... 










This one was from a few days ago but just look at that cute little bum


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

If she ever goes missing don't check at my house.....  Love her sweet face!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This! Her face is adorable <3 She's so inquisitive, just like a baby should be <3


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

She has got the cutest face ever!! Momma is gorgeous too! You've really got some beautiful horses on your hands.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you all so much!! Shes a smart cookie too! I ponied her on trail in our back woods today. I am so proud of both of my girls! Flashy was her normal(pre-baby) saintly self, and Rook happily followed along. She did have one random spirt to the left but thanks to her understanding of pressure and release she backed off it and it was a non-event.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Well its almost time to send in her registration. I wanted to wait as long as possible to make sure she was going to stay dun. I have it mostly narrowed down in the name department.

Here are my top 3: 

Rookin Dizzy
Rookin for Cash
Flash Me Rookie

I am not sure yet which is my favorite. I was trying to get 4 good pictures to send in with the registration, and was not having much luck. 

Here is what I have so far  








A girls gotta eat  









and she is just too cute, I cant help but love on her a little!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if its the same for your registration, but for AphC they need to see the feet in the pictures. Cute baby  love her face marking


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes they do.. It is impossible for me to get good pictures of her. Every time I try she turns and walks toward me... The Problems of having a friendly foal!! I took over 100 pictures hoping I would get at least a few good ones... I was not that lucky!


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Adorable little baby!! I like the name "Flash Me Rookie" the best of those three options


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

darkpony said:


> Yes they do.. It is impossible for me to get good pictures of her. Every time I try she turns and walks toward me... The Problems of having a friendly foal!! I took over 100 pictures hoping I would get at least a few good ones... I was not that lucky!


I had to get someone to hold Elsa for her registration photos and they stood just out of the picture frame or I cropped them out. Foals are wiggly. You might have to do the same for Rook. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks Glynnis! I guess that is what I will have to do. I was hoping to get some good ones with out her halter.. but that is easier said than done!! 

Her mane is finally long enough to braid!  she is just such a peach. she stood stock still while I was braiding. As long as I am touching her she is happy as a clam.









She is shedding like crazy and has a lot of dun factor poking through! I cant wait to see what she looks like all shed out!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today was a big day for baby Rook. She stood tied for grooming, got her hooves picked out for the first time(I have been picking them up since day 1, but never picked them) and she hopped in and out of the trailer all on her own.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

She's so adorable. Is she just dun, or is she dunskin? Because I guessed dunskin in your poll and I really want to be right just once this year! And she looks awfully light... just saying.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

No she's a dun.  she shed out really dark.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Momma Flashy had a little mishap this past monday(Labor Day). Its a darn good thing I have a savings account just for horse related things. Momma was tied at the edge of the indoor arena while I was messing with Rook. She started to get a little antsy (pawing and dancing around) so I thought I better untie her and leave her loose while I finish working with Rook. The door to the barn was open, so I went to shut that before untying Flashy, and of course Rook decided to follow me. Flashy came unglued!! She started throwing herself into the wall and managed to give herself a severe laceration under her forelock. The on call vet came out and stitched her up. He said she did a good job, and it was the most severe lac he has seen in a while. We could see ligament and bone between her ears. She is on SMZs for 10 days and an antiinflammatory paste for 5 days. I think my weaning plans have changed. I had planned on loading Flashy up and hauling her to my boyfriends parents, while leaving Rook at the barn in a stall. Rook will be fine, but momma has no regard for her own safety so I have no doubt she would flip herself over in that trailer. I am thinking maybe I will bring Flashy and Rook to my boyfriends parents, then load Rook back up and take her back to the barn. I dont see Rook having a problem with the weaning process. She could care less where Flashy is and she is not even 3 months old. I guess I have another 2 months to think on it!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I forgot to add... I submitted her registration. Our top 3 name choices are: 

1. Rookin for Cash
2. Flash Me Rookie
3. Rookin Dizzy


I had so many Ideas... I just had to pick 3 and go with it.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg! Glad to hear flashy is ok, but that is darn scary when that stuff happens. I'm just curious, do you have to take Rook off the property? Might it be easier to maybe gradually separate them? Like first just have them in separate pens where they can still sniff and see each other, then move one so they can only see and then maybe take rook off the yard? I plan on doing that with Lilly and Elsa because Lilly is the same as Flashy - she loses her mind and all regard for her safety if Elsa goes out of sight, so I think a gradual weaning might be less traumatic for both.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I have considered doing that.. But I honestly believe we will end up with more accidents that way. If I try to separate them flashy will go through any fence or wall. At this point I feel it would be better to just rip off the bandaid. I have started slowly introducing my gelding so Rook will have a buddy when it's time to wean. Rook will be staying on the property and flashy will be leaving. Like I said I don't plan on weaning for another 2 months so who knows they may be less attached after a little more time! (Crossing my fingers)


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah it's tough to know. It's funny, they seem so totally ok with everything, and something as simple as Rook going behind the door and she goes crazy! Hopefully Flashy heels up well. Face wounds are scary because they usually look so ugly - I was at a friend's place as a kid when her gelding spooked and ran through a steel gate. He tore his face open from his forehead to his nose, and we could see the bone on the entire laceration. It still gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I know. Flashy is so goofy. Rook wasnt even behind a door. she was in the indoor arena about 30 feet away from her. The door to the barn is a big sliding door, and she was behind me(still in the indoor) as I was closing it. Silly mare. I think she was worried Rook was getting too close to the other horses. Luckily she wont have a visible scar because the entire laceration will be covered by her forelock. She looks like a real dork right now because the vet had to shave everything off. It has been almost a week and it looks really good.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Miss Rook got her first trim today. She was a little worried about the rasp at first but she got over it quickly. the farrier said she is absolutely in love with the way rook is put together. she was just tickled pink by my girl. My farrier is a truly great horsewoman, any compliments from her really mean a lot to me. I am so excited to see her grow.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Maybe weaning will be easier than I thought. Today, I decided to re-introduce my gelding (Moe) to the girls. I fully expected Flashy to be wickedly protective of Rook. I noticed she was starting to come into heat and my gelding is historically very stud like(he loves his ladies) so the timing was perfect. Flashy never pinned her ears. No chasing or running at all. In fact Flashy wouldnt leave Moe alone. Momma was more worried about her own needs and left Rook to fend for herself (LOL):lol::lol::lol:

These pictures were taken no more than 5 minutes after turning moe out with them. I am so relieved... Rook will hopefully be all buddy buddy with him and will forget all about momma. :wink:


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook was 4 months old on the 24th! I cant believe how the time flies! I now have a perfect little weanling. I did an abrupt weaning on saturday, and it was not stressful for either of them. I trailered them both up to my boyfriends parents house (I went 45 the whole way, and had a string of cars behind me)-I should have got a magnet for the back of my trailer that said "baby on board"! 

When we got there I unloaded them and gave them a little break. They were both calmly munching whats left of our grass, so I decided to load Rook up. Flashy didnt even notice when we shut the door. I drove off while my boyfriend turned Flashy out and she was so preocupied with her old friends that she didnt even acknowledge that Rook was gone. Rook called for about 2 miles but then finally settled down. When we got back to the barn I turned her back out with my gelding and she took a drink of water and started munching on hay. seriously... What a relief! It is really nice to have a weanling! much easier to handle just one!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Oops! I forgot pictures of my pretty little weanling.


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

She is looking so grown up...BUT...we need another update!!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Well.. Rook will be 5 months on the 24th. She got her second trim last week Wednesday and I havent taken pictures of her since then. She stood like a champ and my farrier made the comment that she just loves how agreeable she is. I started noticing some boxy/bulky looking knees so I talked with my vet and my farrier and they both agreed I should take her off everything but hay until she straightens out a little bit. I also found out my BO was periodically giving them straight alfalfa hay! yikes!! She thought she was doing me a favor, but I am wondering if that wasnt the reason for her joint issues. I was having a hard time believing that less than a pound of ration balancer would leave her growing to fast for her tendons/ligaments. I just measured her last week and she is at 12.1 hh and about 400 lbs. 

So here are some week old pictures. She is a wooly bear!


















ALSO!! both the girls papers came in a few days ago. Rooks registered name is "Rookin for Cash". AND... they registered her as an overo even though I sent her in as solid because I didnt think her tiny spot was big enough to qualify. I am thrilled. 








I will get some more pictures tonight


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

She looks great darkpony! Vee is a mammoth too so don't feel bad. Winter is not a good time for beauty judgment when it comes to growing babies that's for sure!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw she's so cute in her winter woolies!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook will be 6 months old in 13 days. I'm so glad I was able to handle her from day one! It really has made a tremendous difference. She has a spectacular winter coat. I can't wait until spring!! I'm anxious to see how she sheds out!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I wish I could get pictures of her kicking it up and running around but she is so mellow and lazy, I never get that chance!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

since there is nothing better to do in mid December in Wisconsin, I set up a mini obstacle course in our indoor. Here is a video my BO took for me. (sorry its sideways, she was not so sure how to use an Iphone.) 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/440...82705006&set=o.440884335991920&type=2&theater


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow look at her go! She didn't even bat an eyelash at any of that stuff! She is looking really good.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Yea she is pretty level headed. Not much phases her! 

10 days until Christmas and its been between 40 and 50 degrees all week in northeastern Wisconsin! All our snow is gone!! I went for a ride today(of course I ponied Rook along) and had to stop in the hay field to let them munch for a while..It's all still green!! I am NOT COMPLAINING


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Filthy baby


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha! They do seem to pick the spot with the most manure to lay. At least Rook is not white...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

How have I not seen this? She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Your horses are beautifully fuzzy!!!!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Rook is adorable!!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks!! 

Glynnis- I go out and brush her 5 or 6 days a week, every single time I go out there she is caked in it. I know know how she manages that, everything is frozen here! 

Dustbunny- Its a darn good thing they have thick winter coats! It went from being an unusually warm 40 degrees to -3 (without windchill) in less than a week. Our weather is so screwy! needless to say all my kids were in the barn for the last couple of nights. They were saying it is around -25 with windchill. and still no snow!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

paintluver said:


> How have I not seen this? She is a beautiful girl!


 
Not sure! I feel like I am over doing it with the pictures! All my facebook friends are sick of seeing Rook plastered on their newsfeeds!! Welcome to Rook's thread!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

The last couple days all the horses have been stuck inside due to the weather(-10 F without windchill/-45 with windchill!!! -yikes). I am so thankful to have a place that allows(encourages) me to bring my horses into the indoor arena-stalls when its cold. and I pay for outdoor board!! the last two days I went out to make sure their waters werent frozen and to clean their stall. While I was cleaning I let them into the arena to stretch and play. After I was done, I grabbed a piece of binder twine(too lazy to get the halters) and lead Rook in with the binder twine around her throat latch. She amazes me. After they were tucked in, I sat in her hay pile while she was munching. She respectfully plopped down next to me. She is so sweet! 


Then tonight I let them out, I wasnt paying attention because I was picking up frozen horse apples  I heard a loud noise, so I looked over to find Rook standing on a mini flat trailer that they use to haul around hay. I got a video of her calmly standing there before I figured I better help her down! 


https://www.facebook.com/jill.c.sch...5058998335006&set=vb.641530005&type=2&theater


----------



## Sangria2 (Mar 29, 2014)

That is too cute!


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

WHOA, that is one GORGEOUS filly! Can I have her . . . PLEASE??

Now I know it's a natural thing to brag about your foals and weanlings because they're adorably cute and you think the world of them - kind of a grandmother thing. My mare had a palomino colt in spring and he is stunning and he is perfect in nearly every way! But I still say that yours is the flashier of the two, in colour, that is.

If I could choose one colour that I would want my horse to be, it would be THAT. That beautiful bald face - she's a looker.

Boy . . . somebody stop me now.


----------



## Carrie94 (Dec 2, 2014)

This is my boy last summer. He's super fluffy now so with all that hair you wouldn't get to see much of him. 


And this is from a few weeks ago.


A month or so old.

BTW, love the name you came up with. My colt's name is Jazz.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you! Your boy is gorgeous. Although I'm very happy with her I was secretly hoping for a colt! I did get the bald face and color I was hoping for. A solid horse with just enough white to be Registered overo. She got her dams mellow personality. And I couldn't be more pleased! She's going to be extremely easy to start when the time comes!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is 7 months old! Where does the time go? It's weird to think this time last year I was dreaming about what my foal would look like, worrying about my maiden mare, and watching countless you tube videos of mares foaling! Here are some pictures of my perfectly scruffy baby.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Its like Rook shot up over night. Yesterday I went to lean over her to scratch her like I used to when she was a couple months old... I couldnt reach over her back. I dont know how that happened. She measured at 13.2 at the wither and 13.3 at the hip!! When I last measured her in early November she was only 12.1. Maybe she will be taller than expected... 

I also felt some ribs when I was gooming her. Since she had that epiphysitis scare, she has been on only hay (per vet and farrier). I have been watching her weight very closely because of this. When she finally sheds out, I dont want to worry about her being thinner than I though she was. After doing some digging and asking around on facebook, I have decided to start her on Triple crown growth and a stabilized rice bran pellet for added fat(since I suspect she is getting plenty of protein from her hay) 

Maybe the ribs are a result of a growth spurt... but either way I am thinking she needs something extra.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

I just started my guy on the triple crown growth. I Love triple crown any way so i have high hopes. Congrats on the growth spurt. 

Still waiting for my lil guy to have one. :?

Rook is going to be a gorgeous horse!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks, I think I might try it too. I was hoping to find more people who have used it. what has your guy been on prior to this? You will have to let me know when you start to see results.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

He was on the Safe Choice, Mare and Foal. I just didn't like that brand of feed all the way around. 

My other mare was on Safe Choice, Maintenance, and she lost a ton of weight and condition on it. 

But i fed the older mare triple crown complete before and it made a huge difference. I am hoping the growth does the same. 

He has only been on it about a week and a half now.
Ill keep you updated


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. My problem is that Rook is boarded, and I know the BO does not follow my instructions when it comes to feeding. I have a 14 yo easy keeper and then Rook. She means well, but she is used to feeding 20+ yo arabs, so she seems to think my horses are starving. I am not trying to point fingers at all, but I suspect she was getting alot more of the essential K than I thought she was. I am so afraid to start her on something because I dont want to deal with OCDs again if she feels the need to overfeed! I think I may buy a bag and then pre-weigh every portion and put each feeding in a seperate bag. I guess I just need to stress the importance of Rook only getting whats in the bag and no extras! The BO really cares about my horses, and I guess thats a good problem to have. Its just so frustrating having to rely on someone else. I cant wait until my horses are in my backyard again and I can care for them the way I want them cared for! Rant over  


on a lighter note, I have been spending a lot of time out at the barn. Today, while I was cleaning stalls I left Rook and Moe to stand tied in the indoor. My gelding is a pain. Rook stood still with her leg rested for nearly the whole time. she is such a good little girl!


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the baggie idea will work. At the barn i worked at for a while they had a colt in there who kept getting overfed, that is what his owner did. And she chose her own feed, instead of having to use what the barn provided.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

That is one of the nice things about the barn, she will feed whatever I provide. It allows me to do my own research and find what works best. The other problem I have is that my two are outdoor board. My gelding is only supposed to get 1/2 lb of Tribute essential K twice a day. Since he gets such a small volume, he is always done first and then cleans up whatever the other gelding didnt have time to finish. I wish she would tie them at feeding time so I am certian they are getting only what they need. I dont want my 14 yo getting into Rooks TC Growth. I can take care of one of their feedings, but I just dont have time to go out there morning and night to make sure they are being fed correctly.


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

I have mine at home but still kind of have the same problem.

There is not quite enough daylight in the morning before i leave for work (and im too lazy to get up any earlier) To stand over and watch them eat.

In the evenings i stay with them to make sure everyone eats just their own feed.

But mine all seem to finish up relatively close to the same time as one another so if there is stealing it isn't much by that time.



Edit: Oh yea and Bo seems to be doing pretty awesome on the Growth. Havent measured him but i think he has had a little growth spurt and seems to feel and look better.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thats great to hear!! Hopefully it keeps working for you. I am going to buy a bag this week so I will let you know if it works for us!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today is my favorite day of the year!! -the day my horses start shedding! Spring will be here soon!! Rook got braids today!!  she's going through another growth spurt... I think she might be taller than I thought. Look how down hill she is today!! Lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh wow! She did shoot up. And while I hate shedding, I'm a little jealous... the horses here won't even start shedding for at least a month. :-( The braids are super cute too. I've been contemplating braiding Elsa's mane to train it, but she doesn't have much for length, just redonkulously thick hair and whorls changing its direction everywhere. Have you trimmed a bridle path on Rook, or is it just the photo?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I trimmed her bridle path. I just think it looks cleaner and the halter always lays more flat. She stood just fine for it, although its always challenging to do in the winter with all that fuzz. Her mane was starting to split. All the longer hair went to one side, and then the shorter stuff went to the other, so I figured why not braid it now. 

On a side note, I BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK. Not a NEW truck, but new to me. It really has nothing to do with Rook, but I just wanted to share.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

oops. I meant to add pictures of it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That Sierra is a hunk  Congrats!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Lol! Thanks! It took me a while to figure out all the buttons.. I was a little overwhelmed the first couple times I drove it. I went from a 2001 Chevy cavalier with manual locks and windows. It had 2 buttons On the dash.. One for ac and one for rear window defrost. I got the truck figured out now.. And I love it. I can't wait to hook it up to my trailer and see how it pulls.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Manual locks and windows in 2001?? I didn't even know that was a thing then haha! Lots of new buttons on it, then xD


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

darkpony said:


> I trimmed her bridle path. I just think it looks cleaner and the halter always lays more flat. She stood just fine for it, although its always challenging to do in the winter with all that fuzz. Her mane was starting to split. All the longer hair went to one side, and then the shorter stuff went to the other, so I figured why not braid it now.
> 
> On a side note, I BOUGHT A NEW TRUCK. Not a NEW truck, but new to me. It really has nothing to do with Rook, but I just wanted to share.


I was curious because I'm going to trim Elsa's bridal path soon. I was wondering how you went about it, if you did anything special at all. Elsa's mane is so thick I'm sick of detangling it out of her halter every time. 

And congrats on the truck!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Nope. Nothing special. I just used a scissors this time around because it's winter and using a clippers doesn't really work with winter fuzz. Rooks used to me messing with her ears and knows "head down" to make future bridling easier. Rook doesn't have much of a mane so for me it was about 4 quick snips. Good luck!


----------



## cheyennedonichole (Dec 25, 2013)

She is so cute!! I cant wait for my bundle of joy to arrive!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I love having a weanling/yearling. shes was a lot of fun as a foal, but its great being able to handle just one instead of two!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*8 months old.*

Rook is 8 months old in 2 days. I snapped a couple pictures tonight while I was at the barn. She is looking a lot more level (for now) :lol::wink:








and we played with a tarp today. she took it like a champ!
































She is so quiet. not a spooky bone in her body! so we work more on "sensitizing" than desensitizing. Shes welcomed touch all over since she was a day old, but I am always worried she may become pushy because she is so used to being handled! so far so good. she is very respectful! We also did some lunging today. Just small circles and working on walk, trot, whoa, and yeilding the hindquarters! 

And here she is investigating a couch pillow


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

oh and one more picture-comparing her height with my 14.3 hh gelding!


----------



## OoLaurenoO (Sep 23, 2014)

She is super cute!!! And so fluffy! Isn't she going to look a million bucks when she sheds out her winter coat and goes all shiny.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! You have no idea how excited I am for that! I can't wait. She is looking more and more mature every time I see her. Her hair grows in all directions, and she just looks so goofy! Cowlicks all over.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today was a beautiful 47 degrees outside! I could not resist going to the barn even though I had a million other things I SHOULD have done! It is supposed to be low 50s the rest of the week!! That combined with daylight savings time has put me in a darn good mood!! Rook was a good girl today. I ponied her along on my ride and she was pretty tired by the time we got back to the barn. She's starting to look like a horse, and shedding like crazy


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Oops, missing a picture! Waiting patiently after our ride!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

It was a big weekend for Rook. I trailered her up to my sisters house which is about an hour drive. She loaded without hesitation, and this was the first time she was tied and enclosed. She had no issues with that at all. When we got to my sisters I backed her out of the trailer and she was introduced to my sisters horses. there was no chasing or running at all. She needs to be ok with being thrown in a small fence with my sisters girls when we go camping and this weekend was the first time meeting them. After a few hours we saddled up and went for a ride. I ponied rook along. It was her first time on the road. Several cars zipped by and she never flinched! It ended up being a longer ride than anticipated, and rook was tired by the end but still happily kept up with our other two horses. After our ride she got turned back out with the group and managed to find some burdocks somewhere. She was a mess and her fore top was full of them. She wasn't phased when I sprayed the satin sheen right at her foretop. The next day she loaded right up and we headed for home. The second photo is hard to see but they are all bedded down right next to each other. Rook obviously felt completely comfortable!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

*sigh* Rook makes me jealous some days. There are just some things that are going to take that much longer with my little high-strung Arab cross lol. Great job with the tarp and trail ride. She seems so chill! If I pony Elsa anywhere it is going to be with an OLD, tired gelding lol.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> *sigh* Rook makes me jealous some days. There are just some things that are going to take that much longer with my little high-strung Arab cross lol. Great job with the tarp and trail ride. She seems so chill! If I pony Elsa anywhere it is going to be with an OLD, tired gelding lol.


lol! You'll get there with her! I have one like that too. Moe, my gelding(the gelding I'm ponying her off of) can be a real pain in the a**. It has taken me a long time to get him where he is today (14 years to be exact) and honestly, Rook is better than him with EVERYTHING already. (short of riding obviously) I always joke that as soon as I get Moe where I'd like him to be, he will be so old I can ride him! I bred the quietest easiest horse I know to a very mellow stud, in hopes of getting exactly what I got. Sometimes I worry that she will be to boring for me, but Flashy is very catty and loves to work, so I have a feeling she will be plenty athletic when asked. I cant wait till she hits 2-3 years old, because there is not much else I can do with her at this point.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*so old I CANT ride him...


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*10 months old.*

This week Rook is 10 months old. Its been a while since I have posted pictures. A lot has happened in the last few months. For starters-My boyfriend and I got ENGAGED on March 28th. It was so sweet how he did it too! We met at the riding stable where I used to work as a teen. The owner of the stable-a man who was very near and dear to our hearts- passed away a few years back. All the horses were sold. The barn and house is now nothing but a corn field.. The riding stable always shared a large parking lot with a bar, and in the back of the bar is a pavilion/pole shed with out sides. Derek spent all day trying to find a way to get away from me so he could ask my dad. After he did(on our way home from my parents house) he told me that his dad was interested in buying the pavilion to tear down and put back up at their house. We were supposed to go see if it was would be worth the effort. I am so gullible. I was so excited to finally (maybe) have a place to organize tack and have a few stalls for the horses. It was around 9:00, and already dark. He had me out there with a flash light stepping it off to estimate about how large the building was. When we were done, and on our way back to the car he grabbed my hand and got down on one knee. Melts my heart.  6/11/16 is the date we chose, and we have already booked a photographer who specializes in weddings AND horses! 

Back to Rook- Not a whole lot has happened except a lot of shedding. This weekend is supposed to be nice out and I will be ponying Rook along on another ride. I will try to get better pictures then, and hopefully she will be almost shed out But for now this is all I have.-scraggly but still beautiful in my own bias opinion


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

oops.. how could I forget pictures of my ring!!?


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Too cute!!! Love the markings on her face and that is just a great butt!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

Congratulations!! You are so lucky to have found a man that likes horses!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! My fiance also proposed with horses as the theme! They clearly know the best way to get us to our happy places! 

And Rook is a beauty. Can't wait to see her when she's fully shedded!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

^^ No kidding Glynnis! In places she is starting to shed out a really dark golden color! and I cant wait to see her zebra stripes again. 

Derek used to ride more, and now has sort of grown out of it, but he still knows it is the key to my heart and he tolerates my constant chatter about my horses. It *IS* a plus to have someone who knows how to handle horses (and care for/feed them) in a pinch. So it doesn't bother me all that much that he doesn't ride as much as he used to when we were teens. I do feel very blessed to have someone who understands how deeply my passion for horses runs. every once in a while he mentions "wanting to retire" down in Florida. My response is always the same. "I'll follow you anywhere, as long as I can bring my horse" -he gets it. And knows I will be one miserable wench if I ever have to sell them.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

CA VA shooter said:


> Too cute!!! Love the markings on her face and that is just a great butt!


Thank You! Her sire is notorious for throwing a great hip. We will see what it looks like when she finally evens out! Have you seen pictures of her dam? I almost named her copycat.


----------



## DomiStLaurent (Aug 20, 2012)

I just went through this whole thread from start to finish, Rook is the cutest little girl ever, seems like she has great potential as well! 
Also, congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you so much. She really is great. This next year will probably be filled with just a lot of growing. Honestly everything else is done. She's a little boring  I am used to fireworks with my gelding.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Some more pictures of Rook from today


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Rook is gorgeous!! Congrats on your engagement!!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you Mercy! I am very blessed. A faithful dependable man, a loyal dog and some pretty darn good horses... what more could a girl ask for!?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

:'>
Many congratulations from Colorado! Have to admit, I'm a little jealous ;D

Rook is looking absolutely great, and I am SO excited to hear of your engagement! You'll have to keep us updated on the details!


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

darkpony said:


> Thank you Mercy! I am very blessed. A faithful dependable man, a loyal dog and some pretty darn good horses... what more could a girl ask for!?


absolutely!! I wish I had my horse, but maybe when my boyfriend and i get married we can get one


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Mercy98 said:


> absolutely!! I wish I had my horse, but maybe when my boyfriend and i get married we can get one


Its never too late!  It is an expensive lifestyle that is for sure..but totally worth it.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Zexious said:


> :'>
> Many congratulations from Colorado! Have to admit, I'm a little jealous ;D
> 
> Rook is looking absolutely great, and I am SO excited to hear of your engagement! You'll have to keep us updated on the details!




Thanks Zexious! Most of the details are already thought out. Thats what happens when you are together for 8(almost 9)years. We had the hall and the church booked 3 days after our engagement. I am going with mint bridesmaid dresses with light pink peonies-which will be in season. Photographer is booked, and our engagement session is planned for as soon as the horses shed out. lol!-Derek rolled his eyes at that. I have a good idea about the DJ, and Derek is really excited about testing the cake! I know this is off topic but here are some pictures of my ideas.
























Today I went out to the barn and spent most of the time grooming Rook. Even though I brushed her all winter she still managed to get all matted as she shed. She let me tug on them but some where still pretty attached. I started scratching her back and she turned to my gelding and started grooming him. He wasn't having that so he walked away, and she started grooming my pants. I was a little worried she might start using her teeth but I let her "groom" the flat palm of my hand. It is almost warm enough for a bath. I think it is supposed to be in the 70's today. If the wind dies down I might just bust out the hose. 

Rook went through her first bag of Triple Crown Growth. So far I am loving the results. I just bought a second bag and plan to keep her on that (with a top dress of rice bran for added fat) for the next year or so unless I see any reason to switch her. Shes turning into quite the pretty lady. I was hoping she would get a little more of the sires head and I think she did. It seems a little more feminine and refined than Flashy's. So I am thrilled about that. Also she has a lot more personality than Flashy does. Flashy has always been all business.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, those bridesmaid dresses are beautiful!

I love weddings just about as much as I love horses  So many people I know are getting married, so I have the "fever" so to speak!
Do you know what kind of dress you want?  /SorryToHijackTheThread


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Hijack away! I don't mind. I am thinking sweetheart neckline and I LOVE LOVE LOVE button back dresses. Something kind of vintage looking I think would fit me best. Here's what I'm picturing..although I have never tried on a trumpet or mermaid silhouette I do tend to lean towards a-line.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

fftopic::lolerek bought me some gorgeous diamond earrings to wear for our wedding... just because. He is so sweet. although I have to be honest-I'd rather him spent the money to buy me a saddle :clap: but diamonds are nice too. I'm not complaining. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BowmanFarms (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow lucky girl. and i absolutely love love love that last wedding dress.


----------



## summerluv716 (Feb 26, 2015)

too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today I really started working on being able to seperate my two horses. I lead Rook out into the woods and she did pretty darn good. Then I brought her up into the front pasture and she really kicked up her heels! After I put her back I rode my gelding out alone. They both were excellent! We are going to continue working on that because there is nothing I hate worse than a herd bound or buddy sour horse. Here are some pictures from today!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Such a big girl. She could care less about things on her back. I flopped it all over and she didn't move.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

*Almost a yearling!*

Rook had another big weekend. More trailering experiences. She still loads better than my 14 year old gelding! I now use her as bait! I load her first and my gelding hops right in behind her. On Saturday she ponied along on a 2 hour ride. We ponied her off of 2 different horses just for fun. She ponies so great I didn't even know she was there.

Here are a few pictures of my almost yearling.  where has the time gone?


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Also a picture of mama Flashy packing around a kiddo.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is looking so grown up! Her birthday is in 10 days!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

She's such a special girl! Love the ponying pics  You can tell she's having a good calm time


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you. She really is special!! I will have more pictures next week of her "birthday party". How do you think she would feel about a carrot cake? LOL


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

13 months old and it's still impossible to get a decent picture of her! In the last couple months we've really just been working on calmly being separated from her herd(my gelding) she is completely fine if I take her out to work with her, but still gets a tad upset if she gets left behind. Usually by the time I get back from my ride she is calmly munching on her hay. We are making progress  other than that, everything else is done. Just waiting until next summer when I can start ground driving, saddling and sitting on her bareback.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook is definitely going to be a little sore today! The silly baby tried to jump a 4 foot pipe gate from her pasture to indoor arena. She almost made it, but not quite. She landed with her front half on one side and the back half on the other side. All of her weight rested on her flank/belly. Luckily I saw it happen, so I know exactly how long she was stuck. She scrambled for about 30 seconds, but then quit fighting once she realized she was stuck. I was all by myself at the barn, and the BO was not answering his phone, so I was on my own. I sprinted to the shop where he keeps his tools, and found a crescent wrench. (not an easy task at all) The bolts on the hinges of the gate were rusted tight so I really had to crank on them, but eventually I broke them loose. My fiance arrived just in time to help me push the gate over. She immediately trotted off to a pile of hay. I kept an eye on her for a good 2 hours while I cleaned stalls, but she didnt seem to be to banged up at all. Not a scuff on her. I worried about internal damage, but no lethargy or loss of appetite. She drank and was munching hay when I left. I'm hoping this taught her a valuable lesson and she wont try it again. She really is going to be prone to accidents because she doesn't have a care in the world. No concept of self preservation. I obviously didn't snap a picture of her predicament because I was more worried about getting her back on the ground.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

She looked pretty much exactly like this.. very scary.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Rook and I took a crack at standing in cross ties. Most of the time she had one of them in her mouth but she stood still so I will count that as a win! She is also pretty much used to the idea of being left behind and only called once today while my gelding was out of eyesight. She is growing into quite the pretty lady, and really shot up in the last month.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

For some reason this thread isn't updating in my email anymore otherwise I would have responded much sooner. That is super scary what happened with the gate but at least you were there right away to get her out. Remember Elsa's accident? I don't think self-preservation really takes hold until later in life and until then, it's just kind of waiting for the next (hopefully small) wound. Almost every time I go out to see Elsa, she's got a new scrape or scuff and there isn't even much in her pasture to get caught up on, yet she manages. 

And Rook really did shoot up! And filled out some too. Wow! Of course, she is looking beautiful as always and I love reading your updates on her. She sounds like such a level-headed doll. Maybe she could give Elsa a few pointers...


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I think you are right Glynnis. Its just like human babies, they have no idea that falling hurts until they topple over a couple times, and then they become a little more cautious. Hopefully she learned a valuable lesson, and thankfully she was not seriously injured. It seems like Elsa has a pretty good head on her shoulders too. All the handling they get does make a big difference!


Today, My fiance and I have our engagement pictures. And of Course the horses and dog will be a big part of it. After work today( and a little sleep) I have to run out to the barn and make sure they are extra shiney. Then will most likely be a little rushed doing my own hair and make up. We have all our outfits lined up so its just one less thing to worry about tomorrow. I cant wait to share some pictures with you!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Well we finally had our engagement pictures done, after being rained out the other day and almost rained out today! It ended up being a beautiful sunny evening. Rook was a brat. She didn't make it in to many pictures. I tried to pony her after a long summer of staying behind, and she was pushing Moe all over the place. My poor gelding ended up walking sideways the whole way just to avoid her. Time to throw her in with a new herd I think! She just started pinning her ears at Moe during feeding time too. AND HE MOVED! What a push over. I think she needs an education from someone who wont tolerate her bossy new attitude! I am hoping I will be allowed to share the engagement pictures, but I don't know what the rules are.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

So here is the "sneak peak" picture that the photographer gave us while she edits the rest. I think overall its a nice picture, but looks a little awkward in a way. (Wish I would have dropped my reins, but my gelding was having no part of standing still) Also, I should have tucked my hair behind my ears. What was I thinking! lol I am hoping there are some that I love!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, I had the same things with our engagement photos. My bangs were swept to the side, save for one little strand that gave me an Elvis-esque curl in the middle of my forehead. I was like "WHY DIDN'T ANYBODY TELL ME ABOUT THAT?!" but I was the only one who noticed any of those details when looking at the photos. 

I didn't really notice any of those things when I looked at your photo until you mentioned them. My first thought was "That's a really nice picture!"


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You'll always notice little things that third parties don't 

I think the picture is beautiful! I can't wait to see the others <3


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I know the biggest critic is always yourself!! Still waiting on all the pictures. It sounds like she has been overwhelmed with senior photoshoots, but hopefully we will be getting them very soon. 

I have been spending a lot of time with Rook in the last week. No pictures because we have been busy busy.. over the weekend we learned walk trot canter and woah while lunging. She is not at all a fan of moving any faster than a walk. She drags her hind feet terribly at the trot, but I am hoping its just because she is an awkward yearling and still growing into herself. I am not sure what to do about that.. 

We also had our first ground driving lesson, with the surcingle (which she did not even notice). I had another boarder lead her while I drove her because she was not sure what I wanted and kept turning to face me (good girl). But after a couple trips around the arena she got it. 

It is now clear to me that I will have to re-vamp all I know about training with her. Pretty much every horse that I handle or ever broke has been flighty, spooky, virtually untouched and very forward moving. Normally I spend a lot of time desensitizing and slowing their brain down, making them think. Rook is the oposite. She is lazy, and would prefer not to move her feet. I think if I am not careful She could easily become pushy. So I am SENSITIZING, no desensitizing.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^One thing you could potentially add (not in a round pen, necessarily, 'til she's a bit older, just in general) are some ground poles. It will make her thing about picking up her feet. If it's exclusively at the trot, I'd wait just a bit, but the notion still stands.

Always waiting for more pics <3!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, she really has shot up with a growth spurt. Honestly, I think that photo turned out great, I love it.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah we have worked on trotting in hand over grown poles, but I was going to start lunging her over them when she gets a bit older. I am really hoping she is just taller in the back end than the front, and the situation will correct itself as she grows.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

that was supposed to say ground poles. oops


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

darkpony said:


> We also had our first ground driving lesson, with the surcingle (which she did not even notice). I had another boarder lead her while I drove her because she was not sure what I wanted and kept turning to face me (good girl). But after a couple trips around the arena she got it.
> 
> It is now clear to me that I will have to re-vamp all I know about training with her. Pretty much every horse that I handle or ever broke has been flighty, spooky, virtually untouched and very forward moving. Normally I spend a lot of time desensitizing and slowing their brain down, making them think. Rook is the oposite. She is lazy, and would prefer not to move her feet. I think if I am not careful She could easily become pushy. So I am SENSITIZING, no desensitizing.


Elsa went through a phase where it was like pulling teeth to get her to do anything. I honestly think she was testing to see if she would be able to get away with doing less. I just made being sluggish and slow an uncomfortable experience - tugging forward on the lunge line, constantly cracking the whip, clucking, etc. and it didn't take long for her to realize that the sooner she picked up the pace, the sooner we were done. And like mentioned previously, ground poles are great if she's dragging her feet. If you've got some really low jumping standards - I'm talking like a half foot or less - you could also elevate the the ground poles to help her build just that little bit of extra muscle in her abdomen and topline to pick up her feet.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Today was an eventful day for Rook. She will be 16 months on Saturday. I had a little time to kill after cleaning stalls today, so I decided to put a saddle on her. (just for fun) I used my barrel saddle which is very light, and a 26 inch cinch which she still has plenty of room to grow into. DISCLAIMER: I obviously did not put any weight in the saddle, and she only wore it for a short time. She didnt seem bothered by it at all-not that I thought she would be. Here is a video I took, I am hoping the link works. This is the very first time shes been saddled. Not too shabby. 

While trying to get this video, my phone was giving me problems and would not let me store it. I started the video and it would take 4 seconds and then stop. I must have done this 10 times before I finally figured it out. Long story short, I can tell she was already getting pretty impatient towards the end.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156136696185006


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Um, if that's impatient, then Elsa is completely insane! What a good girl, she took that so well!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, she did so well. I don't think working with her like that will hurt her.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

LoriF said:


> Awe, she did so well. I don't think working with her like that will hurt her.


Thanks!! I certainly don't think so either... But you know there is always one in every crowd that may think otherwise. 

Glynnis- that is pretty much the extent of her "acting up" ** Walks off and chews on something she shouldn't have in her mouth. Example: plastic bag full of cans, the carpet on the corner of a mounting block, a rug that is air drying on the fence. If she can get to it, she has it in her mouth. My problem with her is going to be trying to get her motivated because she doesn't have an ounce of go in her. Although, She will feed off my hot gelding a bit so she may have a chance of being a little more exciting under saddle.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, opposite ends of the spectrum! If only we could trade some of Elsa's energy for some of Rook's calmness. It would be the perfect balance.  She's looking great by the way and boy has she grown! I can't wait to see how she does when you finally do ride her.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

That would be perfect wouldn't it?! I really have no one to blame but myself for her lack of motivation. I knew when I bred her dam that is what I would{most likely} get ** and it was also what I was hoping for!!** Be careful what you wish for I guess! Even if she ends up being too boring for me, I will still keep her. She will make a perfect kids horse, or extra for non horsey friends to ride. A horse like her is valuable to have in any herd. Plus, Who could complain about a horse who's only fault is being *too mellow?* Flashy has a personality very similar to her and she is a kick a$$ barrel horse with a ton of athletic ability. You just never know.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Flashy is so pretty. It's amazing how much Rook looks like her too!

I personally, really like the high energy, sensitive horses. Probably why I'm always drawn to Arabs and Arab/crosses. Elsa has lost a lot of her baby "omg I can't contain how much energy I have!!!" traits, but things that crinkle, snap whistle, rustle, wiggle, etc. are worthy of suspicion and could eat her.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Flashy is so pretty. It's amazing how much Rook looks like her too!
> 
> I personally, really like the high energy, sensitive horses. Probably why I'm always drawn to Arabs and Arab/crosses. Elsa has lost a lot of her baby "omg I can't contain how much energy I have!!!" traits, but things that crinkle, snap whistle, rustle, wiggle, etc. are worthy of suspicion and could eat her.


sometimes I wonder which is worse. I have both. My gelding is hot, and can be spooky, but he is aware of his surroundings and is careful not to put himself in harms way. Rook on the other hand, is NOT cautious *AT ALL.* She is stuck somewhere dangerous or puts her foot through something, or tried to fit somewhere that is too small for her on a daily basis. I'm surprised I've managed to go this long with out a huge vet bill *** knock on wood*** The nice thing about Rook is she does not panic when she gets herself stuck. She stands there until I am able to untangle her or back her out of whatever predicament shes in. I do worry about her. The other day she got into the feed room which is just wide enough for a person to walk through. (maybe 3 feet wide) Talk about a heart attack. I also prefer a forward horse, but its what I have always had. It might be a nice change of pace in my ripe old age of 25. I guess I'm not getting any younger. By the time our girls are retirement age I'll be at least 45 hopefully 50. It's strange to think ahead like that.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I just realized I completely forgot to post engagement pictures. I am so in love with all 160 pictures that I had a hard time deciding. Here are a few of my favorites. This was at the beginning of the session without the horses. 
























and then a few horse pictures. This one is a little awkward, but its one of the few I had with Rook. She was being a little spunky, and it was hard to organize both horses and both people plus a dog. 









My FAVORITE. 








Moe is a little small for this to look good. His back is so short, and Derek (my fiance) has long legs!









This one is also a little awkward looking,but Moe looks good so I included it.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations! Love the pics!!


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

She is just adorable! Good luck!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Moe is a good boy! Your filly is such a darling. Congratulations to the two of you!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

LOVE the photos! Your photographer did a great job. And I didn't even realize that was Rook, I thought it was Flashy - she's grown so much!


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

I read through it all- Wow! What a happy journey! I have a filly, coming two year old like yours. She is a red dun tobiano, Tobi is her name. This picture is old, I do not have any good ones of her on my phone. She has had about everything done to her that you have done. She has energy and is very cowy! We had a couple cows that were across the fence, wanting to check things out. Tobi ran over to them and started some loose cutting action randomly.... I was hoping for a barrel horse, but it looks like I have a cow killer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Candy123Kisses (Dec 31, 2015)

Sporting her bur mess... I would like to include that she had those dumb things removed immediately.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> LOVE the photos! Your photographer did a great job. And I didn't even realize that was Rook, I thought it was Flashy - she's grown so much!


These Pictures were taken the beginning of September. Shes starting to really even out now. I haven't really been doing much with her this winter, so shes needed a few reminders the last couple times I've handled her. She's full of it right now!! I guess its not the end of the world to "just let her be a horse" but I wish she was in a larger herd. Moe just lets her walk all over him. We are going to have to do something about the herd situation once the ice melts.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Candy123Kisses said:


> I read through it all- Wow! What a happy journey! I have a filly, coming two year old like yours. She is a red dun tobiano, Tobi is her name. This picture is old, I do not have any good ones of her on my phone. She has had about everything done to her that you have done. She has energy and is very cowy! We had a couple cows that were across the fence, wanting to check things out. Tobi ran over to them and started some loose cutting action randomly.... I was hoping for a barrel horse, but it looks like I have a cow killer!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have a gelding like that. Hes usually spooky, so I expected him to run to the other end and snort. I was really surprised when he went into fight mode, the poor steer had no idea what to do. 

Tobi is very pretty! How long have you had her? You will be able to make a barrel horse out of her yet! Thats the nice thing about a stock type horse, they are so versatile. And those Burs!! I feel your pain, It seems like you get rid of them in the pasture and they still manage to find them somewhere!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

The terrible twos came early!! I had my hands full with Rook yesterday! While cleaning stalls I decided to bring her in (with the intent of doing nothing more than separating her and Moe for an hour or so). I have really been short on time this winter, and I can definitely tell by Rooks manners. As of yesterday, I have to disagree with anyone who says "just let your baby be a horse". It may work for some but as far as I'm concerned.. bad idea. They are so unbelievably buddy sour! Rook was a brat, bucking, kicking out, pinning her ears and trying to nip if she didn't like what I was asking of her. She quickly got an education on that! I spent a half hour with her in the arena, and after her brain started working again.. she settled down, and was back to her normal sweet self. After our little disagreement, I left her stand in a stall while I finished cleaning and sweeping the aisle. She munched on hay and was fairly calm until I came to get her. It didnt help that Moe was calling up a storm and pacing the fence line (which can be heard from inside the arena. )

Its clear that I need to make time to work with her. Also, I think I need to throw her in with a bossy mare. Moe just isn't cutting it in the discipline department. He must be the fun uncle. She chews/sucks on his tail and he doesn't do anything to correct her. 


On a more positive note, she really shot up in height, and I think I may be able to lightly start her this summer as planned.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think there's a healthy mix between handling and "letting them be a horse." I really do think they benefit not just physically, but mentally from being out in a mixed herd on large pasture, rather than being in a smaller corral with just a few companions, but it all depends on what you're doing with them, the situation, etc.

I usually don't have time to work with Elsa during the week, so the majority of my time with her is on weekends. That gives her the rest of the week to "be a horse" in a herd of about 50 but she gets handled frequently enough that she doesn't forget her manners. I do agree with you on socializing rook with a horse that will put her in her place. I do think that has helped Elsa. She's in a herd of horses that range from foals to 30-some years old and of all different breeds and personalities. She's definitely been put in her place more than once, although her dominant personality is starting to come out more as she's grown.

I was super busy throughout November and December. I work full-time, I was writing finals for school part-time, my husband and I moved and of course Christmas. Elsa definitely needed some stern reminders throughout that time period about manners, so I sympathize with you there!


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

oh I agree, if I had a larger herd Im sure I wouldnt have as many problems. There are other horses boarded at the barn, but the BO prefers to keep them in groups of 2-3. The majority of them are older geldings and there is one "boss mare" in each group. Id love to throw her in with one of them, but the barn owner didnt like that idea because she was worried about safety. The fencing in "my" pasture is brand new. I worked out a deal to put up safe fencing when I moved my horses there, the other fences are poor. My two are the only outdoor board so it would be inconvenient to put her on the other side of the barn with all the others who are stalled at night. I think we will rethink the arrangements when the ice melts. or I may just have to drop her off at my sisters house for a while. she has two mares that dont put up with any crap-but then she will be an hour away.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, I understand. Before I moved Elsa closer to me, she only had her mom and one other mare who was in her 30's and not the dominant of the two adults and Elsa used to just walk all over her. 

And unless the horses are super aggressive, you could see if the barn owners are willing to slowly integrate Rook in with some different horses. Maybe take her and her buddy + one or two new ones so she doesn't get ganged up on. I know with Elsa, they had her stalled next to a gelding who injured his eye and he was her only turnout buddy for a couple of weeks. Then they put her in with a small group of older mares along with him and slowly but surely introduced her to more herd members before letting the entire herd in with her.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

Unfortunately with the way the pastures are designed I really can't. Everyone else comes in at night so they just open the gates of each seperate pasture and the horses all file into their own stall. My two outboard horses stay on the other side of the barn. It would be a pain everyday to seperate mine from those coming in if they were all together. 

The last two days I made some progress. Wednesday I brought Rook in the indoor and she was really good! No temper tantrum at all! After I worked with her for about 20 minutes I put her in a stall while I cleaned. She stood calmly munching on hay. Moe was really upset so each time I brought a wheel barrow load out I checked on him. The first time I checked he was pacing but only a little warm. The second time( maybe 15 minutes later) he was sweat from head to toe. Completely drenched! I had to bring him in a throw a cooler on him. And a few hours later he was cooled off but still wet so he stayed in for about 5 hours. 

So then yesterday I left Rook out and put moe in. Rook called for a while but every time I checked she was at the hay pile. She would see me and mosey over hoping I would bring her in. 

I've been working on getting her exposed to tack. She doesn't chomp on her bit at all anymore. I'm thinking I'll start ground driving her once it warms up so I can enlist the help of my fiancé.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

The weather is finally getting nice here! It was in the 30s last week, and then jumped up to 70 something within a matter of days. I spent an hour or two grooming Rook yesterday, and she only got wiggly once. 








she has a long way to go before she is sleek and shiny, but at least I trimmed her bridle path and brushed the hay out of her coat. lol She even stood patiently for mane and tail brushing and braiding. 

Tomorrow I am trailering up north to my sisters house, and Rook is coming along to keep my sisters mare company while she rides her other horse. If we have enough time I may saddle Rook and pony her along on a second trail. We will see. More pictures to come when she starts shedding out more! 

oh btw!! I bought Rook her first bridle today


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I sat on Rook for the first time yesterday. I know she's still a little young but I figured she could handle 115 lbs for a few minutes! She honestly didn't even notice when I hopped up there. I didn't even see an ear twitch! I also saddled her again. She could care less about that too! Unfortunately I didn't have time to pony her along but the trailering experience certainly didn't hurt her! She still loads better than my 15 year old gelding! I'm very happy with the way she's growing up!! She's turning into one stunning little horse! Both my
Mom and sister hadn't seen her all winter and they both thought that Rook was Flashy when she backed off the trailer!! Lol

The second picture is my mom on Flashy. She rides occasionally with us, and I'm so glad I have a horse that anyone can ride!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

It's been so long!! Any update on Rook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

